
The ArXiv According to ArXiv vs. SnarXiv (2010) - iyeaton
http://davidsd.org/2010/09/the-arxiv-according-to-arxiv-vs-snarxiv/#more-2074
======
Nomentatus
I liked being directed to this paper:

THE GREENING OF QUANTUM FIELD THEORY GEORGE AND I* Julian Schwinger University
of California, Los Angeles, CA 90024-1547 [https://arxiv.org/pdf/hep-
ph/9310283.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/hep-ph/9310283.pdf)

